# Öffenlicher Bereich > Witziges >  Wie heisst das auf deutsch

## big_cloud

Die sphaerische Expansion eines subterranen Agrarproduktes steht in reziproker Relation zum IQ des Produzenten?

----------

Auch den Test aus der Blöd gelesen, wa ?  :hallo:

----------

> Die sphaerische Expansion eines subterranen Agrarproduktes steht in reziproker Relation zum IQ des Produzenten?


Das heisst aber

Die voluminöse Expansion subterraner Agrarprodukte steht im reziproken Verhältnis zum IQ ihres Erzeugers.


oder auf gut Deutsch

Die dümmsten Bauern haben die grössten Kartoffeln 

:aetsch:


René

----------


## big_cloud

Noe,BLOED hab ich heut noch nicht aufgemacht

----------

ODER: Die Dummheit der Kartoffel steht im reziproken Wert zur Größe des Bauern, oder war das jetzt doch umgekehrt?  ::

----------

